# Heads up. trailering atv/utv



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Fellow brought in UTV for repair of rear differential.....3rd time so he chose a new mechanic. Research found the guy was trailering without tie downs. Rocking motion put stress on gears causing damage.
Fellow now uses tie downs. No more problems. Save yourself an expense. I am not a mechanic. No further knowledge.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good info olfireguy. I trailer a Polaris Ranger in an enclosed trailer. I lock it down so tight I worry about damaging the springs. I think I will stop worrying. I didn't want it getting loose inside the trailer where I could not see it. Now I run a wireless camera. When I remember.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I put my Honda Big Red in neutral, cinch it down with straps and put on the parking brake.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Not having a load tied down on a trailer in Michigan is a ticket as soon as your seen by the law. Took a while for the lawn scape mower gays to learn that.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Reminds me of something I saw on a show about tow trucks in Alaska. Guy winched a SUV onto his truck and took off with nothing securing it but the winch cable, and proceeded down a rutted up , snowy road on which he was going to have to climb a small hill. As he was spinning up the hill the SUV was bouncing all over the flatbed. He ended up getting his truck turned sideways and the whole rig stuck. I don't know how he didn't lose the SUV...........


----------

